

The Vast Liberal Conspiracy On Your Screen - pdog
http://nymag.com/print/?/news/features/chait-liberal-movies-tv-2012-8/

======
msie
With comments!

[http://nymag.com/news/features/chait-liberal-movies-
tv-2012-...](http://nymag.com/news/features/chait-liberal-movies-tv-2012-8/)

------
MaysonL
The actual title: "The Vast Left-Wing Conspiracy Is on Your Screen".

